

I come to bury IAmCarbonatedMilk.com, not to praise it (2002) - mountaineer
http://www.salon.com/2002/08/03/deleteddomains/

======
nugget
Some of these may be remnants of Google's old SEO policies which, from what I
remember, weighted TLD names pretty heavily.

~~~
shiftpgdn
This article was written in 2002. SEO wasn't much of a thing then.

~~~
reverius42
I remember quite clearly, it was a big thing then. If anything, bigger than
now (in that small changes to one's own content, and small manipulations
around linking, could have big effects on the major search engines). Back
then, SEO was about careful manipulation of <meta> tags, keywords, tricks like
filling your page with white text on a white background so the search engine
would see it but not users, etc.

I'm not sure what SEO is about now.

------
zobzu
i dunno i have some domains just because they look cool. not to make money or
a point, in fact, nobody sees/know them except myself.

~~~
percentcer
Yeah I registered butt.institute a few months ago and I'm still chuckling over
it.

~~~
azatris
poop.bike is quite a colourful domain

~~~
bcj
Sometimes I wonder, would it be worth moving to Bermuda so that I could own
poop.bm

------
joelrunyon
Whoever registered "Art-Art-Art-Art-Art-Art-Art-Art-NFL-Art-Art-Art-Art-Art-
Art-Art.com" must have been really confident in the rhythm of how that
sounded.

~~~
zhte415
No match for "ART-ART-ART-ART-ART-ART-ART-ART-NFL-ART-ART-ART-ART-ART-ART-
ART.COM". >>> Last update of whois database: Sun, 05 Oct 2014 08:32:08 GMT <<<

Looks like the exciting opportunity arose again!

------
junto
Since when is cricket is lesser known sport?

~~~
nnnnni
Cricket isn't very well known in the northwestern hemisphere.

